# Nuffield? Hammersmith? LWC?



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

My wife and I are just starting the process of trying for a baby.  Looking at hospitals now and wondered if anyone had been treated at Nuffield Woking, Hammersmith or LWC?

We are not eligible for funding through the NHS (at 35 I'm too old) but is it common for NHS doctors to allow for some blood tests on the NHS.  Should I book an appointment with my GP before the clinic appts or wait and see what clinics advise?

We are thinking one try of unstimulated IUI, one stimulated IUI and then onto IVF, obviously will get advice if this is feasible with clinics.

Its all a bit nerve wracking and confusing as to what to do first.


----------



## Jam&amp;Cream (Jan 27, 2013)

*mrsww*, hi I got a list from the clinic of what blood tests I'd be needing and took that to my doctors. I had most done there and a couple at the sexual health clinic. I also had a ultrasound scan through my doctors. Think this saved us the best part of £500. I'd ring and see what they'd want you to have done, then see if your doctors willing to help, some will and some won't. 
Best of luck whatever you decide xx


----------



## mrsww (Sep 1, 2013)

Thanks for your answer.  That makes sense to contact clinic and then contact Doctors and ask.  So hard to work out what to do first.


----------

